# How many carry guns have you had over the years?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

How many of you guys have carried a gun a long time? How many carry guns have you had over the years?

I've had my permit since 1996 - Been a while. I've had a lot of different guns I've carried over the years. Some longer than others... Some, depending on what I was wearing...

If I remember right, it's been (not necessarily in order):


Glock 26 (not a big fan - but at the time, it had the most rust proof finish)
Springfield Stainless Milspec 1911
Walther P99 compact
Beretta Mod 90
Keltec 32
Hk USPc 9mm
HK USPc 45
Colt Pony 380
Kahr PM9
Walther P99 9mm (fullsize)
Beretta PX4 Compact
Beretta 92FS fullsize (Carried this for 3 years - 365 days a year)
2 different M&P 9mm Shields
Beretta 92 Compact
Glock 34
Hk P2000 9mm (carried for 6 years - great gun)
Ruger LCP 380
Sig 224
Glock 48
Beretta APX Centurion
M&P Shield (my 3rd one)
Glock 19 5th Gen (My current carry gun for the past 11 months)
4" Performance Center Shield 9mm - Just got this 2 weeks ago - will be an occasional carry gun...

I think that's it. I have a list of the various guns I've owned over the years (most of which I never carried)... So, I think I have it right...

What about you guys?


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

right now i am new at carry, so i only have one, my Hellcat.

but i also have a Glock G30, with a holster at the ready some day, and i think i will also get holsters for my S&W EZ 380 and my Glock G 19.

so that i have a choice or 2 from day to day.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I believe I am seven or eight years into CC and my main EDC is and has been my Gen three G19. 
My occasional alternate is my G34 since got my Craft Holster light bearing holster set up for one of my Olight PL-Mini work lights.
The G19 shows the holster wear but the parts that count are 100% and the gun has been faithful as my favorite dog.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've carried since 1980 and never got rid of anything. They just kept accumulating.

I carry CZ's, HK's, Sig's, Glock's, Kimber's, S&W's, Ruger's, Springfield's, Beretta's, Walther's of all different models, sizes and calibers from 380 to 45's. 

Makes that I have only one of and carry: Kahr MK40, Shadow Systems MR918, Colt 1911, Wilson EDC X9, Detonics Combat Master 45. 

Just for the hell of it carry: Beretta Tomcat 32, NAA 32 Guardian, NAA .22 Magnums.

For special western events downtown I'll open carry my cowboy guns: Uberti and Cimmaron 45LC along with a pocket "9" or "40". That's the only time I'll open carry in public or occasionally out in the desert.

I don't carry revolvers all that often anymore because of their long and heavy triggers. I prefer DA/SA semi auto's and strikers over SA semi auto's. Those are my self defense guns and I don't want to mess around with having to first disengage a safety. 

For most hikes out into the desert I like my S&W Governor loaded with 410 shot loads along with a 9, 40 or 45 semi auto. Sometimes I'll carry a .44 Magnum either an S&W 29 but more often one of my Redhawk's or a Blackhawk.

I'm 6 ft. 175 lbs. and have had no problems concealing a full sized gun or even pocket carrying a Glock G27 sized gun. Of course I have to dress accordingly. Tight fitting jeans and shirts are out.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've carried since the mid-80s. Started out with revolvers, including S&W models 29, 629, 624, 19, 13, 66, 65, 586, 686, 36, 37, 60, 637, 337PD, 64, 15, 10, and 317. Various Ruger DA revolvers, blue and stainless, such as Security-Six, Speed-Six, Service-Six, and GP-100. An old Charter Bulldog .44Spl. A few pocket autos like Walther PPKs, Llama IIIA .380, KelTec P32, Jennings J-22, Beretta Bobcat and Minx. A handful of Colt 1911A1 variations (some full-size), several Commanders/Combat Commanders, and one Detonics MK-VI (all .45ACP but one of the Commanders, which was a 9mm). S&W 457, 3913, and 3954 (now a collectable, I'm told). Add the Beretta 92 and 92 Centurion, too.

For the last 15-20 years or so, it's pretty much been all Glocks, except for one brief dalliance with a SIG P320. At one time or another, I've carried each of the various 9mm and .40 Glocks (except for the longest of the longslides), so 26, 27, 19, 23, 17, 22, 34, 35, 43, 48, and the Glock 31 and 32 models in .357 SIG.

Some of you may notice that a few of these are fairly large handguns. I've been "blessed" with having a large frame myself, and I've most often lived in northern states like Minnesota, North Dakota and Alaska, where cover garments are plentiful and thick, giving me lots of options.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I carry a 1911a1 or a Colt Double Eagle full size at times since 1992 off and on. Back n the 1970s I was require to carry a revolver while working for about 3 years and I carried a Charter Arms Bulldog 44spl.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have had, and indeed still have, 11 different carry pistols.
That's not to say that I have ever had a "carry rotation," because my carry-gun philosophy requires that I carry the same pistol in the same place, every day that I carry a pistol.

Of those 11 pistols, there are three "twin sets" of two identical (or near-identical) guns which could be substituted for one-another. Four of these particular pistols are either 1911s or 1911-like, and all are in .45 ACP; the other two are five-shot revolvers in .38 Special.

There are also three micro-mini pocket pistols, two in .45 ACP and one in .380 ACP. And there are two "almost full-size" .380 ACP guns, which (thanks to arthritis) are currently the daily-carry pieces for my wife and myself.

(We also have a couple of .45 ACP and 9mm _non-carry_ pistols, one of them too bulky and the other too unreliable to be used for self-defense.)


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

2 time periods, one when I had lousy jobs & one when I could afford to keep my guns. 1981 to 1994 I had a Ruger Speed Six .38, Charter Arms Undercover .38 & Taurus Model 85 .38 (2) I sold all of these for food or gas, etc. Got a real job soon after but new wife said no guns in the house. A few years later she said ok & I got 2 Ruger LCRs 38, 2 Ruger LCRXs 38, 2" & 3". Then a SIG P290 RS 9mm, Sig P250 .45, SIG P250 9mm, Beretta Pico (2) Taurus 66 .357 & Canik TP9. Managed to keep all of these so far, knock on wood. Or polymer.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh man, too many to keep track of Shipwreck. I first got my carry licence in 1988, a year after I got out of the Marines. Actually, I kinda stumbled upon it. I had decided to buy my first handgun, and at that time in Indiana, you had to wait ten days to be able to walk out of the store with said gun. I was bummed that I had to wait, so I went and got my carry permit, so future buys would go without the wait.

The first few years, I never really carried much, even with the permit. It wasn't until the mid to late 90's that I decided to carry more...don't have any particular reason, just decided to do it. Since then, I went through a lot of carry guns, stupidly buying and trading them off for something else...I have not done that now for the last five to six years. Whatever I buy, I keep, because you take a loss on the trade, and the only one who makes money is the FFL. Screw that.

Now, my most carried pistol is my G42, with one or two spare magazines. Work gets in the way of carrying anything else, so the G42 goes in the pocket, and the spare magazines elsewhere. One the weekends though, I will carry something else that is bigger, and I can dress to cover the pistol.

I wasted a lot of money over the years, with the "buying/trading" crap, trying to support a habit of wanting another gun. My advice to anyone new to carry and carry guns...buy a higher-end pistol from the start, and continue with it until you can actually afford another higher-end gun, and never get rid of them because you see something "cool". The good faithful gun you already have, is already "cool".


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

High Standard .22 mag derringer, Charter Arms Undercover, Randall Raider .45 ACP, RugerLCP, Ruger 9c, Springfield XDs .45 ACP, and a Shield PC .40 S&W. About to replace the last with a PC Shield Plus 9mm with a Crimson Trace reflex sight. Still carry the LCP at times.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

drycreek said:


> High Standard .22 mag derringer...


Oh, man; I forgot about owning/carrying one of these, because it wasn't a shoot-the-bad-guy gun, it was a "stop Mr. No Legs" (snake) gun, when I lived in the deep south.
.22 WMR shotshells were the best snake-zapper ever, until the Speer .38 and .44 shotshells came along a few years later.
And the HS .22 WMR Derringer was the perfect handgun for this use, nice and flat.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> I wasted a lot of money over the years, with the "buying/trading" crap, trying to support a habit of wanting another gun.


Yeah, me too. I was a young Airman-through-Senior Airman with no bills, and the USAF was feeding and housing me.
I didn't care about having a car, because the base was less than a quarter-mile from the beach, with two towns within easy biking distance.
It did give me a chance to shoot, evaluate, and carry a bunch of different handguns, which was nice when people asked the firearms instructor (me) for advice/opinions.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Since 97' for me. Carried a 92G for a very good while until the PX4 series arrived and been carrying them ever since. I tried carrying some striker fired pistols along the way but quickly reverted back to a Beretta DA/SA platform..


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

-Beretta 92FS (figured out it was too big for concealed in hot weather)
-Beretta 21a (for pocket carry)
-Glock 26
-Glock 19
-Sig P220 (when I moved somewhere that had cold weather again)
-back to Glock 19
-Ruger LCP (for pocket carry)

Decided to go back to DA/SA with decocker
-Beretta PX4 Storm Compact
-CZ P07
Pretty much the Px4 and P07 have been my carry pistols for the last 5 years and I alternate between them.

Had toyed with trying to carry my 1911s but found the Sig P220 was just easier for me to carry with the alloy frame. Liked the DA/SA with decocker combo and headed back that but in polymer frames which I liked with the Glock 19.

Have others that I can carry, sometimes just to break things up a bit. But I don’t see moving away from the Px4 or P07 anytime soon.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

denner said:


> Since 97' for me. Carried a 92G for a very good while until the PX4 series arrived and been carrying them ever since. I tried carrying some striker fired pistols along the way but quickly reverted back to a Beretta DA/SA platform..


Nothing wrong with that, but as I have gotten older, the 92 is not the same option as it was in the past. Damn Father Time anyways.


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

I have 3 guns


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> Nothing wrong with that, but as I have gotten older, the 92 is not the same option as it was in the past. Damn Father Time anyways.


Believe it or not I ran my 92 at 3:00 with a good holster and it was barely doable. I likewise fanny packed it but yes at the end of the day much more comfortable options. Really nice trigger especially with the "D" spring and skeletonized hammer. If I ever needed to use it, I"d be happy having it☺


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

denner said:


> Believe it or not I ran my 92 at 3:00 with a good holster and it was barely doable. I likewise fanny packed it but yes at the end of the day much more comfortable options. Really nice trigger especially with the "D" spring and skeletonized hammer. If I ever needed to use it, I"d be happy having it☺


Yea, I did that for 3 years. IWB around 3 o'clock too. It was NOt comfortable, but I liked having my favorite gun as a carry gun.

With lower back issues, I can no longer do this. I am stuck with carrying polymer guns now.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, I did that for 3 years. IWB around 3 o'clock too. It was NOt comfortable, but I liked having my favorite gun as a carry gun.
> 
> With lower back issues, I can no longer do this. I am stuck with carrying polymer guns now.


I found that when I do carry mine, I do it with a LH OWB leather rig, and just have practiced doing it left handed. I have sciatic issues on my right side, and can no longer carry that big ol' roscoe on the right hand side.

I am a little bit slower with the left hand, but am perfectly safe and agile enough to do it, even though I am a right handed person. It just takes practice, that's all.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

I rotate depending on several factors (clothing, mood etc.), but it more or less comes down to the following: G32, G30, P229, P365, S&W 686 3", S&W 69 2.75", K6S 2".


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> I found that when I do carry mine, I do it with a LH OWB leather rig, and just have practiced doing it left handed. I have sciatic issues on my right side, and can no longer carry that big ol' roscoe on the right hand side.
> 
> I am a little bit slower with the left hand, but am perfectly safe and agile enough to do it, even though I am a right handed person. It just takes practice, that's all.


Now, if wearing long pants, I carry OWB all the time. But, it's just a lighter, polymer gun now


----------



## Clingun (Jan 5, 2021)

J-frame .38, 9mm Makarov, 9mm Shield for the last 9 years.


----------



## MaverickDMD (Dec 20, 2020)

I think the better question for the OP is that since in the 26 years since 1996 how many times have you had to actually had to use your EDC gun? If you did, did you ever regret the gun you chose that day?


----------

